# fotoalbum-effekt



## stefan.la (3. Februar 2002)

Hallo

ich hab vor einiger zeit mal einen schönen photoshop-effekt angetroffen.

_Ein Foto wird so dargestellt, als wäre es an den ecken in Ein Album (den Hintergrund) gesteckt worden_. Das ganze hat mit Schatten, wölbung etc. sehr realistisch gewirkt.

Leider scheiterten all meine Versuche, den effekt nachzuahmen bis jetzt, und eine Vorlage besteht nur in meniem Gedächtnis.

Wenn jemand ein tutorial hat, oder sich herausgefordert fühlt eins zu schreiben, würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Vielen dank


----------



## Sovok (3. Februar 2002)

zeig mal ein beispiel wies genau aussehn soll


----------



## stefan.la (3. Februar 2002)

> Leider scheiterten all meine Versuche, den effekt nachzuahmen bis jetzt, und eine Vorlage besteht nur in meniem Gedächtnis.



ich kann es wirklich nicht zeichnen. echt nicht.
schlecht dargestellt sieht's wohl etwa so aus wie attached - aber haltet euch besser an die verbale beschreibung.

ausserdem würde ich den effekt gerne auf vieleviele fotos anwenden - da kan ich nicht 1/1h an einem einzigen rumbasteln.


----------



## Sovok (3. Februar 2002)

woher kommt der schatten außerhalt der schwarzen linien an den ecken?
da is doch garnix, das den schatten wirft

hab n kleines beispiel angehängt musst das ganze natürlich noch n bissi verfeinern
damit dus nich bei jedem bild neu machen musst gibts in ps aktionen


----------



## Sovok (3. Februar 2002)

hier das zweite beispiel:


----------

